# [Problem]Mount lmv2 DynamicVolume Raid1 from external hdd

## TeoBì

Hi to all

i serach in the forum, but maybe i dont' seatch whit righ words or is different problem.

I Hope that is right section of forum.

Recap:

1) it broke the motherboard of an old server that have the lmv2 volume.

2) On the server there are 4 hdd, divided into two volume raid 1:

	A) Static Volume Radi 1 with two disk

	B) Dynamic Volume in Raid 1 with other two disk (with the ability to increase or 	decrease the space, 	add more volumes, etc ...

3) for the volume A, take one of the disks, from an external computer with the follow commands are able to mount the partition and to save data:

	1) With "lvmdiskscan" I found the lvm2 partition

	2) With "lvdisplay | more" the logical volume and the path to / dev / etc ...

	3) With the classic "mount" have access the partition 

4) For the volume B (dynamic), whether if i take the first disc or the second disc of raid volume,with the "lvmdiskscan" i find the lvm2 partition, but with "lvdisplay | more" or even "vgscan" i don't found volume to mount.

Probably for dynamic volumes we are to do other steps.

Thank you very much to all for your help.

Bye.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I think you mix up some things here.

 *Quote:*   

> lmv2 volume.

 

I usually use this to make any logical / physical / virtual lvm container visible.

vgscan -ay

--

-1) Do not use sysrescue-cd as this do not initalize those lvm2 containers later. Check if your init does properly initalize this later. If not you have to have those drives connected before you boot  up that box! (personal experience recently!)

0) vgscan -ay

1) pvdispay

2) lvdisplay

3) vgdisplay

I think you sould read the docs regarding those commands, than you get some clue.

Those commands should give you a clear picture whats up with them!

--

 *Quote:*   

> A) Static Volume Radi 1 with two disk 

 

I hope you did not used hardware / or software fake raid.

that sounds like mdadm (or what its called), if so you have to take that in account also.

LVM2 also supports raid, there is no need for mdadm / fake raid than.

 *Quote:*   

> 4) For the volume B (dynamic), whether if i take the first disc or the second disc of raid volume,with the "lvmdiskscan" i find the lvm2 partition, but with "lvdisplay | more" or even "vgscan" i don't found volume to mount. 

 

When you have all physical extents you should be able to utilize the logical volume!

Again note the commands i have written above, use them, analyze if you have every physical extent than you should be good to go!

----------

## TeoBì

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> 

 

For now very very thanks Roman_Gruber , i test your suggestion e i see that willd append.

Thanks a lot.

----------

